# Black And White Titans



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

When Hamilton unleashed the first electric watch on the world in 1957, they did it with two models: the Van Horn (named after Hamilton's Chief Physicist) and the Titan.

They appeared very similar: the movement was the same (the troublesome Cal. 500), the dials were almost identical and the case shapes were the same. However, the Van Horn was a 14K solid gold case while the Titan was a much cheaper 10K gold filled case. These were conservatively styled cases; those fantastic Richard Arbib-designed cases, like the Ventura and Pacer, came a few years later. Having said that, I do like the style of these cases a great deal; the lugs on them are wonderful. They have a screw down back and measure 36mm diameter.

So here we have the white and black dialled Titans from 1957. The black one is running perfectly but the dial and hands are a little "tired"; the white one gains about 3 hours a day (







I'm working on this one!) but has a perfect dial.

Sorry about the reflections!









Cheers

Paul


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

The more of these i see, the more i like.

That almost art deco styling is great....are they small watches?

Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Quite large for a late 1950s' watch --- 36mm diameter.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice, Paul. Those sure are a nice example of that era. I really like the Hammy electrics but find the 505 more reliable.

The difference with the Van Horn dial was that there was inward facing arrows at 3, 6, and 9 on the standard and there also was a diamond dial. Hope to add a Van Horn to the collection some day.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Very nice, Paul. Those sure are a nice example of that era. I really like the Hammy electrics but find the 505 more reliable.
> 
> The difference with the Van Horn dial was that there was inward facing arrows at 3, 6, and 9 on the standard and there also was a diamond dial. Hope to add a Van Horn to the collection some day.


Thanks Bill!

I have a NOS Van Horn black dial....so must take a photo of it for comparison purposes. Just need to get a 14K gold case to put it in









I know what you mean about the 505....but over the last 6 months or so, I've finally got to grips with the 500 and setting up the trip and contact wires. Once set correctly, and provided they're in good condition, the 500 behaves!

This morning, someone sent me a Ventura to service....first time I've held one in my hands. Wow! What a watch!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

You're a better man than I to work on them! I have a 500 and a 505 being worked on by Jay (Electrocronologist). He has offered to teach me to work on my electrics and Accutrons but at my age and abililities it's a little to late. The 505 he has is my RR #52 and the 500 is a Vantage. I keep looking at Venturas but never can seem to pull the trigger.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> You're a better man than I to work on them! I have a 500 and a 505 being worked on by Jay (Electrocronologist). He has offered to teach me to work on my electrics and Accutrons but at my age and abililities it's a little to late. The 505 he has is my RR #52 and the 500 is a Vantage. I keep looking at Venturas but never can seem to pull the trigger.


Accutrons are easy to work on compared to the 500 / 505. Even replacing the D or Z gold contacts on the 505 balance is a very fiddly job. I've probably done over 50 now, so I'm a little quicker but I'm not sure I'd be able to do it without a microscope.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Great pair, Paul









I guess apart from the microscope, a steady hand is an asset


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Is that yet another pair you have Paul... I won't ask but that's at least 15-20 pairs that you must own 

BTW The black one does it for me over the white dialed version, but only just


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Burgundy leather goes well with magnificent Gold watches doesn't it Hawkey?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

What a lovely pair of classic watches


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The styling on these watches is just amazing.....Love em....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another pair of great looking watches Paul, well done


----------

